# I want to go as the Shock Top mascot



## gamemaster3000 (Oct 22, 2011)

papier mache for the head?


----------



## Haunt Brewing (Sep 26, 2010)

uh ...if its for your head, bend wire coat hangers in the half orange shape. make sure there is a square of wire to keep it on your head and around your neck. Poster board and tape it to death around the frame. Spray paint. The bristle hair you could probably wander to the fake plant area of a Michael's and see if you can find something like it and spray paint that too after gluing it to the orange?


----------

